# Finding a Good Doctor



## JoyJoy (Jun 20, 2007)

I know this issue is one that we all deal with, especially as fat people. The phobia of being scolded for our weight or being treated badly in the health arena is a strong one for many, I believe...I know it has been for me. I'd like to share my recent experience, and hope that others will share theirs too, so that others who are still searching for a supportive physician might be helped. 


My last doctor was okay, but there always seemed to be a hint of disdain from him when I spoke of being okay with my size and not wanting to lose weight. Several times he tried to encourage me to go on a diet, and mentioned WLS more than once, even after I told him I wasn't at all interested. I explained to him that I don't want to diet or live for losing weight; I want to seek better health by eat healthy foods and a decent amount of exercise. If I lose some weight that way, fine, but I'm not going to restrict myself simply for the goal of losing. He never really got it...so I'm back on the hunt for a doctor who understands. 

A friend (aka saucywench) recently referred me to her doctor, whom she's seen for several years. I decided that, rather than waste time by making an appointment to find out how he feels about my stance on my weight, I'd email him (since I work at the same university) and see how he responds. I couldn't be more pleased with the outcome. I know this method wouldn't work with everyone, and not all doctors welcome emails from patients, but many do. I'd like to share my email to him and his response to me in hopes that it might help someone else.

My email to him:


> Hello Dr. XXXXX,
> 
> I was referred to you by XXXXXX, whom I work with. I am seeking a new PCP and she suggested I email some of my concerns to you with the goal of determining if you might suit my needs in a physician, assuming you are taking new patients. I am experiencing some issues now that I do need to seek help for, but I don’t want to go into a situation in which the doctor who treats me doesn’t understand where I am coming from. So, to save your time and mine, I’m emailing you to ask if you feel that, based on the things I’ve said here, you could treat me as a patient.
> 
> ...


His Response: 



> Dear Ms. XXXXX:
> 
> I am currently accepting patients. During this year, I have had limited clinic hours, but that should improve around August 1.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Jun 20, 2007)

Congratulations and well done! As you say, it might not work for everyone, but what a great way to cut through the BS and get to what's important (and what a good way to find out your doctor's priorities without having to go through a possibly unpleasant office visit) Sounds like you found a good one -- as you deserve.


----------



## butch (Jun 21, 2007)

That is so great, Joy. It makes me happy to know there are doctors like that out there, and I hope your post encourages others to find a quality doctor for themselves. Yay! for you and yay! for your doctor!


----------



## imfree (Jun 21, 2007)

AMEN! Good for you and everyone who has had a similar blessing.
My doctor has a similar way of thinking. Too many doctors DON'T realize
that their words and attitudes are at least as important as medicine in
promoting good health.


----------

